# Sacramento - Forming a New Group



## hbarsquared (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been looking for quite some time to find a group that fits my particular style of play and schedule.  I have yet to find one, so I have decided to create one myself.
*3.5 Dungeons & Dragons*

*Generic Setting, Eberron, or Forgotten Realms* _(depending on group taste)_

*Healthy mix of combat, character development, and plot*

*Starting level 1st, progressing about 1 level every other session.*​
I would like to play once a week over the weekend (Saturday or Sunday, but regularly only one or the other) for 4-6 hours a session.  We all have busy lives and work schedules, and I am definitely considering gaming as a hobby: not a lifestyle priority.  Whatver works best for the group, including weekday evenings if that works better.

I will DM games at my home, an apartment near CSUS (just off I-50 at Power Inn/Howe).  I am hoping to find three to four players.  Beginners and experts are all welcome.

The campaign will focus heavily on character and story development.

What I am looking for in players:
Over 21
Reliable transportation
Personal hygiene
Has a steady job​What I am _not_ looking for in players:
A maturity age less than 21
Still living with parents
Misogynists
Those using their characters to vicariously fulfill their own hedonistic desires​
The following things _are not funny:_
"Cleavage"​
I would like to find a group with players that put thought and effort into their characters and are willing to become engaged in a campaign storyline.  Power gaming and min/maxing are welcome, as long as the "roleplaying" and creative aspects of character creation are not sacrificed.

I'm sorry if I am being _way_ to specific...  But I know the type of people with whom I would like to run a game.  I hope you're reading, and would like to play.

Please post here if you are interested.  I can't wait to start a new group.


----------



## Tetujin (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm fairly sure you can count me in.  Let me know if you find some other players, and yes I do meet all the stated requirements. In fact just ask if you want to know anything else about me.


----------



## hbarsquared (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, let's see...  Are you really living in Rohnert Park?  I used to live there a couple years (nice place), by the way, but it is a bit of a commute to Sacramento just for D&D...


----------



## Brain (Feb 20, 2007)

Count me interested - though I'm pretty busy these days.  I'm a veteran player who adapts to the style of the gaming group I'm in.


----------



## Tetujin (Feb 20, 2007)

D-D-D-Double Post


----------



## Tetujin (Feb 20, 2007)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Well, let's see...  Are you really living in Rohnert Park?  I used to live there a couple years (nice place), by the way, but it is a bit of a commute to Sacramento just for D&D...




Ha! Good eye. I did live in Rohnert Park, but I've been attending CSUS for a couple semesters and just never noticed my old listed location.  In fact I'm in 2nd floor Student Union as I type this.  And, checking Google Maps, I'm basically just a few blocks away from you I think.

Since you mentioned different settings, I really don't necessarily like one more than the other, but I really just don't know much about FR.  I know the most about Eberron, Greyhawk, and a little about Planescape.

Oh, and does your group use any house rules? I'm used to keeping track of quite a few.  Any material explicitly banned (Psionics, Incarnum, ToB, Frenized Berzerkers, Radiant Servants of Pelor, etc)? No plan to use any of this material, just going over commonly restricted stuff.

And, if you don't mind, tell me about your visual combat representation method. That is, if that wasn't too awkwardly phrased.


----------



## hbarsquared (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah, very nice.



			
				Tetujin said:
			
		

> Oh, and does your group use any house rules?



That's the thing: I have no group as of yet.  You will be part of the _*very beginning!*_  I'm sure we will develop some house rules as we go along, and I have a few in mind (some depending on the setting and campaign we choose), but in the end it will depend on the group we get together.



			
				Tetujin said:
			
		

> ...tell me about your visual combat representation method.



Sure thing.

I have in my possession several hundred D&D miniatures, as well as dungeon tiles.  I would like to take advantage of this resource, though not exclusively.

Drawings, self-made battlemaps, etc will likely be utilized as well, depending on the situation.


----------



## hbarsquared (Feb 21, 2007)

For anyone interested, you may contact me at my google email account: *hbarsquared*


----------



## hbarsquared (Feb 26, 2007)

Still looking for more players...  Any other takers?


----------



## Kunimatyu (Feb 27, 2007)

There's a chance I may be attending Davis in the fall for grad school. If so, I may look you up.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Feb 27, 2007)

How many players are you looking for?

I DM for Brain and 4 others.  Our campaign is winding down and I am would welcome a DM break.  Wanna give us a try?  When would you want to start?

BTW, I live off of La Riviera and can host.

Later,

AoA


----------



## hbarsquared (Feb 28, 2007)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> How many players are you looking for?
> 
> I DM for Brain and 4 others.  Our campaign is winding down and I am would welcome a DM break.  Wanna give us a try?  When would you want to start?
> 
> ...




_*ahem*_

That which you offer sounds exactly what I'm looking for.  As long as your group matches the qualifications I listed in the opening post.  

I was hoping for a group about your size, I would like to meet you and give it a try, and I'd be happy to start in the next week or two.

It sounds like you live practically next door to me, as well.

What kind of campaign have you been playing?  What type of gameplay has your group been interested in?  Feel free to email me, if you would like to give me a shot.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Mar 1, 2007)

We are doing an Epic/Immortal campaign.  As mentioned, its winding down.  I'll ask everyone as to their interest in playing in your game, but I know that at least Brain and I are.

Per gameplay, I like things to move along at a good pace.  Sitting around a table and looking up rules is not my idea of a good time.  I'd rather get just rule off-the-cuff than debate rules all night.  That's one reason I like gaming w/Brain.  He's very knowledgeable and gives rules advice freely to both PCs and DMs.

Let me get back to you after our game tomorrow night.  We can either waiting until my campaign is done or, even better, maybe alternate until my game is finished up.

Later,

AoA


----------



## Jorren (Mar 3, 2007)

I would be interested as well. I live right downtown and have experience playing in both Eberron and Forgotten Realms Campaigns.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 8, 2007)

_*still looking...*_


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Mar 12, 2007)

Jeremy,

Send me an email so we can start talking.  I'm jameswco at yahoo

Later,

AoA


----------

